# Official Game Thread: Chicago @ Boston 6:30pm FSNE / WGN / NBALP



## BenDengGo

<center> *BEAT THE FLEET* 








*VS*









*Chicago Bulls (35-31) (15-18 on road) @ Boston Celtics (38-30) (25-10 at home)









Fleet Center, Friday March 25th, 2005
Chicago @ Boston 6:30pm FSNE / WGN / NBALP*






































*Duke-6'1-DUHON <> Nebraska-6'7-PIATKOWSKI <> TauCeramica-6'7-NOCIONI <> UTEP-6'9-DAVIS <> Thornwood-6'11-CURRY*

*VS* 





































*OregonState-6'4-PAYTON <> OklahomaState-6'4-ALLEN <> Kansas-6'6-PIERCE <> Kentucky-6'9-WALKER <> Kansas-6'11-LaFRENTZ*


*Season Series*
Chicago Bulls 102 vs Boston Celtics 91
Chicago Bulls 83 @ Boston Celtics 92
Chicago Bulls 97 vs Boston Celtics 101 
1-2

</center>


----------



## Krazy!!!

102










97


----------



## dkg1

Some tough defensive matchups for us. Nocioni and Deng will have their hands full with Princess Pierce. Even though his starts are usually token appearances, Pike will also kill us defensively. He's also going to have a hard time getting open looks with Tony Allen smothering him. The good thing for the Bulls is, the C's starting frontcourt isn't going to shut anyone down. Look for the C's to bring their young bigs off the bench to matchup with Curry. Perkins and Jefferson have done pretty well against him this year. It'll be interesting to see how the C's bounce back after getting trounced by the lowly Knicks.


----------



## dkg1

Hopefully Antoine Walker will produce another 5-20, 1 assist game as he did against the Knicks last night.


----------



## Hustle

Possible first round playoff matchup. We have not played well against them this year and I would really like to see us show some signs of being able to beat this team in a series.

Bull 95
Celts 90


----------



## truebluefan

:sigh: Boston has had our number all year. I don't see that changing unless Walker shoots them out of the game.


----------



## ScottMay

98








91

(unless Hinrich plays and we continue to vary the offense a bit, in which case we win 96-92)

(and yes, I know Dog Style is brewed in Wiscansen, but it's our great beer and they can't have it)


----------



## kukoc4ever

Celtics are coming off a tough loss to the Knicks.

If the Knicks can beat the Celtics, shouldn’t the Bulls be able to?

Only if Captain Kirk returns.

Bulls: 100
Celtics: 98


----------



## 7thwatch

Celtics have our number and have been on a roll. 

Celtics: 97
Bulls: 88


----------



## Krazy!!!

You guys are giving Boston more credit than they deserve. The last two Celtic wins was moreso what the Bulls failed to do as opposed to what Boston did.

Last meeting in Boston: Bulls lead until their offense went ice cold in the 4th quarter.

Last meeting in Chicago: Had Hinrich not fouled out....the Bulls would've won the game.


----------



## LuolDeng

The Celtics own us.

We can't play with a team that posts up their guards.

C's win.


----------



## Krazy!!!

PUNK the Celtics and their biased commentators.


----------



## BealeFarange

* 101 *










* 94 *

Boston has been a matchup problem for us all year long and Antoine doesn't help the situation at all. Say what you want about him but for mostly intangible reasons, they're better with him aboard and especially at home. 

If Kirk is out again, this is a tough game. Not terribly easy with him in it anyway.


----------



## Krazy!!!

Bulls will win. Chicago over the last few games (even during some of their defeats) have held opponents under 100 points.

And with the Bulls getting healthy (excluding Hinrich) I can't see why they can't defeat Boston.

And despite the addition of Walker....they're still allowing 100 points in the majority of their games.


----------



## superdave

Celtics and NJ seem to own the Bulls. Maybe 'Toine walker can turn in an epic 4 for 20 shooting night and help us out

Bulls 98
Celts 94


----------



## fleetwood macbull

i didn't see an early line yet. 

heres the prediction: 

Cs all-star types are sent to the FT line in such overwhelming numbers as to provoke a Skiles ejection in the third. He rips off his suit and shirt, flings the sweaty garments into the crowd as he stalks off bare-chested down the tunnel, tie still around his neck.....some kid in the crowd puts on Skiles clothes


----------



## Wynn

We definitely need to bring it on Friday. This is our likely first round opponent, and we need to leave them something to think about for the rest of the season. Not to mention that I'm still annoyed about how the whole Gary Payton thing worked out...


----------



## DHarris34Phan

102









94


----------



## Wynn

DHarris34Phan said:


> 102
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 94


Excellent pics! Two of my favorite groups growing up. Still have most of their stuff in my CD collection.


----------



## such sweet thunder

This puzzles a little tougher:










98










78


----------



## mizenkay

such sweet thunder said:


> This puzzles a little tougher:



shhhh. actually this one was one of the easier ones you've posted cause man, they sure have been obtuse lately!!!



(miz is secretly an architecture buff!)


:wink:


----------



## such sweet thunder

i was going to post the bahai faith symbol and the christian scientist map room symbol and just forgot to take the caption off -- the bahai north american home temple being in evanston, and the first christian science church being in beantown. i decided against it because i was slightly bothered by the idea of advertising two religions squaring off. we probably have enough of that without me creating an artificial divide for a game thread .


----------



## ScottMay

such sweet thunder said:


> i was going to post the bahai faith symbol and a the christian scientists map room symbol and just forgot to take the caption off -- the bahai north american home temple being in evanston, and the first christian science church being in beantown. i decided against it because i was slightly bothered by the idea of advertising two religions squaring off. we probably have enough of that without me creating an artificial divide for a game thread .


And you knew I'd chide you once more for picking an Evanston landmark rather than a Chicago one.

I have to say, though, that the dual Hancocks is one of the best game thread pic themes I've seen yet. Well done.


----------



## ScottMay

ScottMay said:


> And you knew I'd chide you once more for picking an Evanston landmark rather than a Chicago one.
> 
> I have to say, though, that the dual Hancocks is one of the best game thread pic themes I've seen yet. Well done.


And you could have also done this one:



















. . . except our Prudential building kind of stinks (it's kind of unfathomable to me that as recently as 1970, this was the tallest building in Chicago).


----------



## bullsville

ScottMay said:


>


Man, you really know how to hurt a guy...


----------



## bullet

2 days ago I'd just say Celts would kick our butts. But they were owned by no other than Jamal Knicks.

I tend to agree with Fleetwood (about the beginning of his prediction anyway) about Celts Stars going to the line , probably more than 30 times. And as they always do they'd trash talk our youngs as much as they can.

To win this one we gotta totally control the Paint , Eddy has to have a big game , Chapu has to get to PP for a tech or 2 , and we gotta give Toine about 5 feet so he feels free to shoot from outside just as much as he wants. we gotta prevent Al Jefferson from having another great game against us , and I hoppe we have Kirk.

I think we lose this one:

Celts 101

Bulls 95 (if Bullies 105)


----------



## ScottMay

bullsville said:


> Man, you really know how to hurt a guy...


This can be interpreted a few ways:

1. Like me, you have a fondness for Old Style (not because it's good, or even cheap, but just because) and like me, due to geography, you can't have it anymore (at least regularly).

2. Like me, you've had some bad Old Style-fueled experiences, and this has reminded you of them.

3. Like me, you've given up beer for Lent (although, like me, you're not particularly religious), and this picture is making you wonder if you can make it to Sunday.

4. Something I haven't covered here.


----------



## bullsville

ScottMay said:


> This can be interpreted a few ways:
> 
> 1. Like me, you have a fondness for Old Style (not because it's good, or even cheap, but just because) and like me, due to geography, you can't have it anymore (at least regularly).


Yes, it's definitely just because, and no, I can't get it in Florida. But the WORST part is that I made it as far as Indy last Thanksgiving weekend, and you can't even buy it there any more. That really hurt.



> 2. Like me, you've had some bad Old Style-fueled experiences, and this has reminded you of them.


Yes, I've had some bad Old-Style fueled experiences, but most of them were in such a drunken haze that one picture isn't enough to get the memories out of my sub-subconscious, even if I *try* to remember.



> 3. Like me, you've given up beer for Lent (although, like me, you're not particularly religious), and this picture is making you wonder if you can make it to Sunday.


Actually, I gave up drinking for the most part because I was in an accident and now I take Oxycodone on a regular basis. My religious convictons don't involve giving up beer for Lent (although I certainly respect those who do), but if I were Catholic I'd give up 4:20 for lent.



> 4. Something I haven't covered here.


Seeing an Old Style certainly makes me miss Da Region, that's for sure.


----------



## SausageKingofChicago

We shouldn't be too scared not to play Hinrich big minutes 

If Kirk is not up to it I would prefer to stick with Duhon for the majority of the minutes at point - have Kirk come in on Glove if Duhon is struggling with him and have Deng stick Davis and Nocioni stick Pierce


----------



## BG7

107










102


----------



## bullsville

SausageKingofChicago said:


> We shouldn't be too scared not to play Hinrich big minutes
> 
> If Kirk is not up to it I would prefer to stick with Duhon for the majority of the minutes at point - have Kirk come in on Glove if Duhon is struggling with him and have Deng stick Davis and Nocioni stick Pierce


Agreed, this game isn't that big, if Kirk needs another night off let him have it. No sense in risking a bigger injury over one game- a loss with or without him isn't unexpected, I'm sure the Celtics are favored anyway, they are red hot and playing at home. 

But a win without him does wonders for the team's confidence, there will be games where Kirk is in foul trouble or having a bad shooting night (insert joke here) or twists an ankle and we have to win a close game down the stretch without him.

Come on, mob of Kirkites, get behind me... 'we don't want our precious Kirky-kirk to risk an injury'


----------



## UMfan83

Not that I necessarily disagree with you, but how has Boston had our number this year? They've beaten us twice and we've beaten them once. We win tomorrow at suddenly the series is tied.

That said, they did beat us when we were playing our very best (They snapped our season best 7 game win streak), and while they were banged up a bit. I'm not sure if we can win this one as we simply can't match up with Pierce and Payton in the backcourt, but I'll go ahead and blindly predict victory anyways. I feel good vibes since Curry and Deng have returned.

Bulls 99
Celtics 97


----------



## SausageKingofChicago

bullsville said:


> Agreed, this game isn't that big, if Kirk needs another night off let him have it. No sense in risking a bigger injury over one game- a loss with or without him isn't unexpected, I'm sure the Celtics are favored anyway, they are red hot and playing at home.
> 
> But a win without him does wonders for the team's confidence, there will be games where Kirk is in foul trouble or having a bad shooting night (insert joke here) or twists an ankle and we have to win a close game down the stretch without him.
> 
> Come on, mob of Kirkites, get behind me... 'we don't want our precious Kirky-kirk to risk an injury'


If Kirk was full fit then I have no problem with him handling the Payton/West/ Banks rotation with Duhon in support 

Marcus Banks did embarrass Kirk in significant stretch of play the last time we met 

I just don't like Duhon and Hinrich against Payton and Allen as starters 

Chris and Kirk have been struggling mightily to be effective offensively at the start of games and against a team like the Celts I'd prefer to go use either Chris or Kirk big , start Ben and force Tony Allen and the rest of the perimeter to try and account for him and I'd be playing Deng on Davis and using his size in the backcourt and playing Nocioni almost exclsuively on Pierce the whole game 

You know Pierce will be playing close to 40 - Noce should go head to head with him every step of the day which frees up reserve minutes for Luol at the 3 bugtg also to be playing big minutes at guard against Davis to neutralise him 

Davis doesn't defend that well so if Deng takes him out and is getting his offensive game going over him .. then it have to cut Davis back and maybe go with Tony Allen which then allows you to move Deng back to 3 in Pierce rotational coverage .. thereby opening up opportunities for Gordon in a smaller back court

Both Walker likes it outside as does LaFrentz ... zone it up baby 

Eddy will need to be a bigger force on the defensive boards if we can afford to give Tyson greater defensive freedom to roam and disrupt outside given he is quick enough to scramble on help

This is going to really be a great indicator for how we may far in the playoffs - it'll be a great prep game with this is mind


----------



## mizenkay

the bulls have been fully briefed on the celtics' antics the other night in ny - apparently ricky davis was taunting jamal and calling him garbage eek anyway - here's the story:



> The Bulls trudged out of a conference room at a local hotel Thursday with copies of a story about the Celtics' ugly loss to New York in their hands.
> 
> Kirk Hinrich, doubtful for Friday's showdown game with Boston because of a strained hamstring, walked gingerly.
> 
> *The article, provided courtesy of captain Antonio Davis, was to remind the young Bulls about the veteran ways of the savvy Celtics, who trash-talked their way to five technical fouls in Wednesday's loss to the Knicks.
> *
> 
> If the playoffs started right now, the Bulls would face Boston in a first-round series.
> 
> "Our guys know it," coach Scott Skiles said. "We want to make sure they know we're going to give them a game every game. They have guys in [Paul Pierce, Gary Payton and Antoine Walker] who have been through all this before. They understand the swagger and the physical nature of the playoffs. It's important that, win or lose on Friday, they know they're going to have a game."




and hinrich is doubtful:



> The Bulls likely will have to set that tone without their on-the-court leader. Hinrich underwent treatment early Thursday morning, attended the team meeting that was held in lieu of practice and then retreated to his hotel room for more treatment.
> 
> "It feels the same," a glum Hinrich said. "I'm probably questionable. We'll see how I feel. I'd love for it to feel great, but it doesn't."
> 
> *Hinrich's prognosis of "questionable" translated to "doubtful," according to Skiles.*
> 
> "He couldn't play [Thursday], I know that," Skiles said. "Unless something happens overnight, we're not counting on him."








http://chicagosports.chicagotribune...lsside,1,4352118.story?coll=cs-home-headlines


----------



## YearofDaBulls

ScottMay said:


> 98
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 91
> 
> (unless Hinrich plays and we continue to vary the offense a bit, in which case we win 96-92)
> 
> (and yes, I know Dog Style is brewed in Wiscansen, but it's our great beer and they can't have it)


Goose Island beer is from Chicago.


----------



## Killuminati

I really dislike the Celts for some reason. From their commentators to their players I just hate them with a passion. Pierce, 'Toine, GP and Ricky Davis must be the biggest trash-talkers in the history of basketball never to win an NBA Championship. And they're all situated on the same team!

It'll be tough without Kirk but I'm hopeful we can crush those green bastads in front of their own fans.


----------



## mizenkay

*Re: Official Game Thread: Chicago @ Boston 6:30pm FSNE / WGN / NBALP*

Tonight's game is full of subplots. Right now, the Bulls are tied for fifth in the East, which means they are a possible first-round playoff opponent for the third-seeded Celtics. And Chicago, which has won three straight (two on the road), is just two games behind No. 4 Washington (which beat Utah last night), and one loss astern of the Celtics in the loss column.

_There's also the battle for the Sixth Man Award, with the Bulls' Ben Gordon and the Celtics' Ricky Davis. Rivers said Tuesday he'd like to see Gordon get Rookie of the Year and Davis receive the Sixth Man. Davis is the leading scorer among Sixth Man candidates, although he had a hideous game in New York (6 points on 2-of-10 shooting and a technical). Gordon has gone for 10 or more points in the fourth quarter on 19 occasions this season, a league high. Kobe Bryant is next with 17._

There are Rivers and Scott Skiles, both of whom have worked with Danny Ainge and both of whom might get some consideration for Coach of the Year.







http://www.boston.com/sports/articles/2005/03/25/celtics_eyes_on_bulls/


----------



## bulls

im going big

Bulls 110 Ben 41points 10 assists 3 boards and 4 steals in 30mins

Celtics 88 PP 25 points


----------



## bulls

*Re: Official Game Thread: Chicago @ Boston 6:30pm FSNE / WGN / NBALP*



mizenkay said:


> both of whom might get some consideration for Coach of the Year.


some consideration? if we make the playoffs SS should win COY hands down.for 6 years we were one of the worse if not the worse team(s) in the nba,i think that says alot about what ss and pax has done here..


----------



## ViciousFlogging

such sweet thunder said:


> the bahai north american home temple being in evanston


Wilmette. That's one of the only things Wilmette has going for it.


----------



## greekbullsfan

according to mybulls kirk is a game time desicion,that's better than the doubtful he was earlier today and yesterday


----------



## such sweet thunder

ViciousFlogging said:


> Wilmette. That's one of the only things Wilmette has going for it.


 Wilmette, Chicago, Evanston -- They're all the same right . [sarcasm]


----------



## rwj333

We really need Kirk for this one... the Celtics have so many big guards.


----------



## spongyfungy

rwj333 said:


> We really need Kirk for this one... the Celtics have so many big guards.


 at least Deng is ready to go


----------



## thegza

A huge game, and I do expect Kirk to be able to play some minutes tonight. It was tough enough for him to finally miss a game this season, and I don't see this energizer bunny sitting out another one. This would bump us over the Cavs, and hand us the 5th seed. I don't care how hot the Celtics are, we are every 'bit as good and deep of a team as they are.

Bulls 97
Celtics 89


----------



## Xantos

This has got to be one to the biggest regular season games since '98. We are without Kirk tonight. Even though Boston is bigger than us in the backcourt, I still think that stradegy and good coaching can get us a "W". More help with the gaurds from the Bigs in this one. Tyson should get alot more playing time in this game I would think....We need this one, because Boston could be a first round match up!

Bulls 103
Celts 100

Go Bulls! :clap: 

OH, and GO HEELS!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## jnrjr79

98












94


----------



## jnrjr79

Game's on folks. Let's rock.


----------



## BG7

bull**** offensive foul on Eddy Curry.

He got the ball from a pass to Nocioni, he turned the corner and knocked Lafrentz due to the refs. But Lafrentz flopped before contact, don't you have to fall down after someone touches you for it to be an ofesnvie foul?

Bulls are moving the basketball really good right now. They seem to be finding ways to get the ball to Curry for easy points for some reason.

Eddy Curry with a monster block too.


----------



## bullet

OT: Yell with 3-3 from 3 @Phily in 4 minutes by box score

hope he catches 'one of those nights' to hurt a playoffs spot contender!!


----------



## jnrjr79

Yeah, Lafrenz put on a fine acting shwo on that one. Eddy barely touched him.


----------



## bullet

LOL

Oike and AD give us all our points.

Thats good cause others will produce.


----------



## BG7

I hate NBA refs. The Celtics were having lots of trouble with Curry getting great position so what do the refs do, call two quick bull**** fouls to take Curry out of the game.


----------



## BealeFarange

Hinrich and Eddy may be our offensive inside/out combo of the future...but who needs them with Pike and AD???

Payton is ABUSING Duhon with the post-up, by the way. Hilariously. Abusing. Not even close. The big guard IS a necessity as coaches look at what Boston did to beat the Bulls and see that hilarious mismatch.


----------



## ChiBron

Y are we fronting them in the post? They're just throwing the ball over our small guyz for point blank layups. Everything is a layup so far.


----------



## ChiBron

Another layup :curse:

TC gets up.

Good thing we're hot offensively as well.


----------



## LuolDeng

Twan Walker is such a pouty little *****, pisses me off like no other.


----------



## BealeFarange

Did Johnny Kerr, seriously and earnestly, just suggest that they should make "dribbling backwards" illegal? In other words, he doesn't think players should post up because the Bulls don't have a tall guard?

I was softening on the need for a big guard...I thought our "help" could...uh...help. Not in an isolation like that.


----------



## ChiBron

D very poor to say the least.


----------



## greekbullsfan

did we mentioned that kirk does not play? :biggrin:


----------



## ChiBron

29-26 Celtics after 1.


----------



## bullet

PP always rebounds so much against us , he has 4 already.

I think in the last game he had 12 boards facing us.


----------



## bullet

OT: Update of [email protected] Halftime 61-61

Yell 19 points 5-6 from 3p.

I hope he breaks the record tonight and gets to 13 to hand Phily a loss.


----------



## ChiBron

This is not looking good. 

36-28 Celts


----------



## fleetwood macbull

Cs can't miss


----------



## shagmopdog

Get pargo out of there. Everytime hes in we start to lose..... I can't stand it when hes in...and now as i type hes having trouble moving the offense, not to mention hes fouling now


----------



## fleetwood macbull

stay tuned for the afore mentioned Cs parade to the FT line


----------



## bullet

shagmopdog said:


> Get pargo out of there. Everytime hes in we start to lose..... I can't stand it when hes in...and now as i type hes having trouble moving the offense, not to mention hes fouling now


Got your wish.

Looks like Du will get lots of minutes again.


----------



## ChiBron

Duhon checks in for the dreadful Pargo.

They seem to be hitting everything but we're only down 6.


----------



## rwj333

But they're hittting everything because our guards are too small to defend well.


----------



## bullet

Looks like our Best available 5 on court before Timeout-Du,EC,TC,Deng and Ben.


----------



## ChiBron

That is such a garbage call.

Y do the refs have to screw us every night?


----------



## shagmopdog

GJ pargo gone. I dont mind duhon because he takes care of the ball and sets up the table nice. Time for us to get rolling


----------



## BealeFarange

Eddy with a fantastic face up/dribble move to the basket!

Maybe he can run point? GP can't post him up...


----------



## bullet

We'll need a lot of scoring to win this game , at least as long as we don't stop their offense (0.600 fg%!)


----------



## shagmopdog

BealeFarange said:


> Eddy with a fantastic face up/dribble move to the basket!
> 
> Maybe he can run point? GP can't post him up...


I beg to differ


----------



## fleetwood macbull

the Bulls don't deserve to win when they cannot hit FTS


----------



## shagmopdog

LOL lets just alley oop to curry the rest of the game. Thats workin nice so far


----------



## BealeFarange

An out of control (but athletic) lob to Eddy who was even more athletic in catching it and guiding it through the hoop. Nice play!


----------



## bullet

Nice we're in the lead


----------



## YearofDaBulls

Bad officiating on both sides.


----------



## fleetwood macbull

anyway, I knew Eddy would pick up his third.


----------



## shagmopdog

YearofDaBulls said:


> Bad officiating on both sides.


YA at least its even so far

Get pike and Pargo way out of here


----------



## bullet

everybody's contributing on offense so far!


----------



## YearofDaBulls

I can honestly say Piatkowski is completely worthless.


----------



## YearofDaBulls

shagmopdog said:


> YA at least its even so far
> 
> Get pike and Pargo way out of here


I agree. Pike and Pargo have no business being on this team. Let's hope they get replaced next year.


----------



## bullet

Al Jefferson with his 3rd PF.

He was the X factor last game against us , but they didn't have another scorer like Toine back then.


----------



## shagmopdog

Pargo still in.... misses a wide open driving buzzer beater


----------



## bullet

Pike 2-7.

better let Grif play...


----------



## mizenkay

YearofDaBulls said:


> I can honestly say Piatkowski is completely worthless.



lotsa air on that last attempt. wow. :sour:


----------



## ChiBron

Officiating is pretty bad.

But we're only down 5 despite shooting 10% worse from the field.

Pike's gotta make his shots if we wanna stay close in this one.


----------



## bullet

Eddy with his usual 0 Boards.

At least he's scoring.


----------



## fleetwood macbull

the Bulls will be held back until Gordon and Eddy can stop fouling and stay in the game

its obvious..but i had to vent anger


----------



## Wynn

YearofDaBulls said:


> I agree. Pike and Pargo have no business being on this team. Let's hope they get replaced next year.


Apparently adding a fourth competent guard on to this team would not be advisable due to some imaginary minutes crunch. Sure would love to not have to watch the Pargo, Pike, and Griff show right now.


----------



## shagmopdog

Skiles maybe should think about having a decent lineup come out 2nd half?

Deng Gordon Du Curry Chandler

AD Noc, and Othello rotating in


----------



## bullsville

I would mention Eddy's zero rebound first half, but it's not even newsworthy or noteworthy any more... jeez.

Pargo is horrible, we better hope Duhon can give us 24 minutes in the 2nd half. Gordon is going to need to give us big minutes as well- even if he's not scoring, Pargo has just been too horrible to see the court again. We'll undoubtedly see more Griff, but it may be at Pike's expense, when he's not hitting he's useless.

AD and Tyson were outstanding, let's hope they keep it up. Tyson only has one foul, usually if he stays out of foul trouble he has a big 2nd half. 

What was with that awesome drive to the hole with the left hand by Eddy? I had never seen that one, it even left Heinson's loud-arse pie-hole speechless.


----------



## fleetwood macbull

Wynn said:


> Apparently adding a fourth competent guard on to this team would not be advisable due to some imaginary minutes crunch. Sure would love to not have to watch the Pargo, Pike, and Griff show right now.


as much as i love Pax, he needed to get some help in here. Somebody, anybody


----------



## mizenkay

OT: some kind of bomb scare happening in detroit right now at the pacers/pistons game. teams are in "lockdown". pistons in their locker room. pacers on their team bus. being described as a "security situation". game hasn't started yet. 



unbelievable.


----------



## bullsville

shagmopdog said:


> Skiles maybe should think about having a decent lineup come out 2nd half?
> 
> Deng Gordon Du Curry Chandler
> 
> AD Noc, and Othello rotating in


I disagree, I say we stick with what got us here, which is having Ben and Tyson fresh so they can dominate the 4th quarter. They may have to play more minutes than usual, but let's hope the starters can keep it close.


----------



## bullet

Ben Has gotta score lots , not only cause it's the only way we have a chance to steal this game , But also since EC ROM other contenders had good games :biggrin: (Okafur 21p and Jameer 18)


----------



## UMfan83

mizenkay said:


> OT: some kind of bomb scare happening in detroit right now at the pacers/pistons game. teams are in "lockdown". pistons in their locker room. pacers on their team bus. being described as a "security situation". game hasn't started yet.
> 
> 
> 
> unbelievable.


Absolutely sickening IMHO. I expected some weird shenanagans going on tonight but nothing this stupid


----------



## shagmopdog

so you want griffen pargo and pike in?


----------



## fleetwood macbull

Gordon starts and he'll pick up fouls imediately


----------



## UMfan83

fleetwood macbull said:


> Gordon starts and he'll pick up fouls imediately


Seriously, he would pick up 2 fouls in the first, sit more of the second, come on and possibly get 2 more in the third, then 1 in the 4th and he's no longer mr. clutch he's mr. bench


----------



## bullet

mizenkay said:


> OT: some kind of bomb scare happening in detroit right now at the pacers/pistons game. teams are in "lockdown". pistons in their locker room. pacers on their team bus. being described as a "security situation". game hasn't started yet.
> 
> 
> 
> unbelievable.


Woooh?!!


----------



## Xantos

Some bad habits in the first half....Eddy 0 rebounds, foul trouble. Allowing the Celtics to shot 51%. Still we are not that far behind. Just keep it within striking distane. Eddy has to pull some rebounds down. There gaurds are going to keep posting or gaurds. I'm not sure if there is anything the Bulls can do about that...Skiles and the staff have there work cut out for them. 

If we can just weather the storm and keep it close...anything can happen in the 4th. We are a 4th quarter team!

Go Bulls.


And go HEELS!!!


----------



## bullet

Offensive on PP


----------



## ChiBron

Our O looks awful this qtr.


----------



## fleetwood macbull

gonna start calling Eddy Curry "fools gold"


----------



## shagmopdog

Yessssss Pike Has 5 Fouls 

Now We Wont See His Awful Shot For The Rest Of The Night


----------



## bullet

was it Eddy's 4th PF??


----------



## bullet

Hope Ben is turning it on!!


----------



## fleetwood macbull

bullet said:


> was it Eddy's 4th PF??


Yes Sir!


----------



## YearofDaBulls

We complain about Hinrich shooting bad I rather have him in there than Pike and Pargo who are supposed to be shooters.


----------



## shagmopdog

We need captain kirk 

He will improve our defense on the perimiter

He can actually move the ball and shoot unlike duhon


----------



## ChiBron

Officiating is pathetic. The refs have swallowed their whistle on so many offensive fouls. And it seems like every time we get near 3, our O either begins to stink or the refs call a horrible foul.

Frustrating game to watch.


----------



## UMfan83

Man I hope we dont play Boston in the first round. We'll be done quickly


----------



## ChiBron

What took Skiles so long to bring TC in. They've been murdering us on the offensive glass all qtr.

This game looks done to me unless we magically start hitting shots.


----------



## fleetwood macbull

BUlls getting Killed on the glass. Cs know its domination time


----------



## shagmopdog

pargo back in......

I feel like Skiles is lost without hinrich running the offense


----------



## YearofDaBulls

shagmopdog said:


> pargo back in......
> 
> I feel like Skiles is lost without hinrich running the offense


 I think you are right.


----------



## YearofDaBulls

PARGO YOU MORON!! I cant handle it.


----------



## YearofDaBulls

Pargo for 3. DO you guys notice Pargo barely ever passes to Gordon.


----------



## bullet

fleetwood macbull said:


> Yes Sir!


Bad news carr :wink

Celts 17-22 FT

Bullies 7-14

PP with his 4th PF!


----------



## DaBullz

We have 'em right where we want 'em


----------



## bullet

Pargo moving into instant offense mode!

And Missed...


----------



## shagmopdog

I wish we had hinrich right now even if he wasnt scoring his defense would be that little umph we need right now to put us over the celts


----------



## DaBullz

We've lost all 3 quarters so far. But all we have to do is win the 4th by 7 to win the game.


----------



## ChiBron

We can't get stops. They're getting any shot they want.

We have to avoid this team in every possible way for the first round.


----------



## bullsville

Deng has looked like crap tonight, let's hope Griff or Nocioni can step it up in the 4th. 

We are lucky to still be in this game, if Ben and Tyson do their thing in the 4th we've got a good chance to pull it out.


----------



## bullet

We are getting badly outrebounded by a team we cannot let it happen against (36-27 Celts)

Toine and PP share 17 boards!


----------



## YearofDaBulls

Good play by Deng.


----------



## bullet

Luol and one!!


----------



## YearofDaBulls

Were down by 1 now.


----------



## shagmopdog

Every time a we dis someone they make a good play keep it up


----------



## bullet

1 point game


----------



## YearofDaBulls

Chandler with a big block. We take the lead by 1.


----------



## shagmopdog

Tyson..... blocked

Then We Take The Lead


----------



## Wynn

The Bull Leads!!!!!


----------



## bullet

Deng having a great 4th so far , keep it On luol!


----------



## bullsville

LETS GO BULLS!!!!!!!

Thanks for making me look bad, Deng, he has really stepped it up at both ends of the floor since I said he looked like crap tonight.


----------



## shagmopdog

bullsville said:


> LETS GO BULLS!!!!!!!
> 
> Thanks for making me look bad, Deng, he has really stepped it up at both ends of the floor since I said he looked like crap tonight.


LOL I SAID PARGO WAS BAD AND SUCKIN IT UP THEN HE SCORES 5 AND STARTS PLAYING LIKE A STAR


----------



## Tas

If the Celtics do not fire Doc Rivers I am giving up my season tickets.
He waits till now to put in the starters.


----------



## mizenkay

OT:

*michigan st. beats duke! *

78-68

duhon and deng payup! (they made a bet with skiles!)


----------



## shagmopdog

EDDI ABSOLUTLEY CANT REBOUND AT ALL

ANYONE ON THIS BOARD JUST STANDING OUT THERE COULD GET AT LEAST ONE THAT FALLS TO THEM

(All said in hope he starts playing d and does good)


----------



## 7thwatch

i checked in just now and was pleasently suprised to see we might actually win this one!!


----------



## bullet

OT: Phily won a close one against Raps 103-101


----------



## shagmopdog

Poor Ben if only you could teach height


----------



## shagmopdog

EDDIE CURRY!!!!!!!!!!1


:clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap:


----------



## truebluefan

I just tuned in because I thought Boston would win. Wow. Go Bulls!!!


----------



## Wynn

Major props to Big Ed for his Q4 play. Kid is a monster and playing with passion. Prove to Skiles that you belong in there at the end of games, big fella, cause this is fun to watch.

Excellent job by Tyson of drawing fouls inside, too.


----------



## ballafromthenorth

Well I just came back from watching duke.. proud of their season despite losing to MSU.. but got to give credit to the spartans.. pretty good team i think. anywho whats been going on in this game? glad that its close at least


----------



## shagmopdog

Ben Ben Ben Ben Ben Gordon!

DID EDDIE JUST PLAY DEFENSE?


----------



## svanacore

Gordon For 3 Bulls Up By 3...

Duhon Fouled To The Line!!!


----------



## YearofDaBulls

NIICE!!! Chandler playing like an all-star out there.


----------



## shagmopdog

Im Just Waiting For Johnney Redd To Sceam Out "dagger" When Someone Makes It


----------



## The Krakken

"I'm really starting to hate Paul Pierce, and all his "foul" posturing. I detest the refs for letting him get away with it too.........


----------



## ballafromthenorth

Wow, from the statsline.. looks like a great game from eddy and TC


----------



## bullet

Wow - we can really take this one , gotta stay focused.

I thought we'd fall this one... surprised we're in this position.


----------



## Wynn

Three rookies and two towers taking it to the Celtic in Q4!


----------



## shagmopdog

Does anyone know what our black coach's name is. Hes the one whos always into the game and yells when skiles isnt.

LOL AND BREAKING NEWS 

EDDIE WITH A REBOUND


----------



## The Krakken

What a huge win this would be for us. Sending a message to Boston that we can beat them on their home floor. And in the process, moving PAST cleveland in the loss column into the 5th spot. And creeping up on washington... :banana: :banana:


----------



## YearofDaBulls

Eddy Curry Huge Rebound!!


----------



## The Krakken

Deng with the HUGE BLOCK.


----------



## YearofDaBulls

Ec With Another Huge Rebound


----------



## bullet

Tyson with a very impressive double double and 2 blks.

Ben with impressive 4 asts along his reg 12 points in 20 minutes


----------



## The Krakken

Curry with 2 huge rebounds??


----------



## YearofDaBulls

The Krakken said:


> Curry with 2 huge rebounds??


 Yes.


----------



## ChiBron

What a performance by this team. Every time i doubt em', they just comeback by showing the kind of mental toughness no other young team would ever show. Gotta hand it to these guys.


----------



## ChiBron

POTG = Tyson Chandler


----------



## KwaZulu

But remember, Skiles has nothing to do with it :biggrin:


----------



## YearofDaBulls

Pierce with a miss. Noc to the line. We pretty much sealed the deal. Impressive win. Very impressive.


----------



## rwj333

Who would've thought that the Celtics would fall apart in the second half. They were shooting .515 or something ridiculous before the half, and now they're shooting .382 . 

Pretty amazing.


----------



## bullet

OT:Wow - unbelievable move by Wade in Heat game - blks Amare and hit it from behind half line. amazing.


And to buisness: We held Celts usually great offense to 38 fg% !!!


----------



## The Krakken

I'm extremely proud of this team. 

OT: Dwayne Wade is positively Annihilating Phoenix.


----------



## The Krakken

bullet said:


> OT:Wow - unbelievable move by Wade in Heat game - blks Amare and hit it from behind half line. amazing.
> 
> 
> And to buisness: We held Celts usually great offense to 38 fg% !!!


You beat me too it. :laugh:


----------



## YearofDaBulls

We Win!!


----------



## fleetwood macbull

just like the game in Chicago, when they came back to beat us....*REVENGE!*


----------



## ChiBron

TC just completely took over the game with his D from mid 3rd qtr onwards. Just an incredible performance by him.

2-0 w/o Kirk :banana:


----------



## bullet

*Unbelievable W!!*


----------



## ballafromthenorth

Wow, wish I could've seen this one.. sounds like everyone really stepped it up down the line.. good stuff, looking forward to tomorrow's game.


----------



## shagmopdog

BULLS WIN!!

:cheers: :cheers: :cheers: :cheers: :cheers: :cheers: :cheers: :cheers: 
:jump: :jump: :jump: :jump: :jump: :jump: :jump: :jump: :jump: :jump: 
:clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap:


----------



## The Krakken

YearofDaBulls said:


> We Win!!



Offsets the Duke loss for me. I can sleep easy tonight. :biggrin:


----------



## mizenkay

<marquee>*36!!!!!*</marquee>


----------



## fleetwood macbull

all good elite teams take over on defense...did i say elite?


----------



## KwaZulu

New nickname for the guys the "indefatigabulls" :biggrin:


----------



## The Krakken

fleetwood macbull said:


> just like the game in Chicago, when they came back to beat us....*REVENGE!*


That one still makes my stomache hurt. Thanks for reminding me. :curse:


----------



## shagmopdog

#5 spot taken 

Time to get the #4


----------



## The Krakken

mizenkay said:


> <marquee>*36!!!!!*</marquee>



Awesome.


----------



## BullsAttitude

fleetwood macbull you beat me to it! I just like getting REVENGE on Pierce and Payton.

I can start to smell the playoffs, close but still a long way to go.

Big game against Indiana tomorrow night, I'll be watching that on the Superstation.


----------



## Wynn

*The Bull Wins!!! **The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! I LIKE PIE!!! *The Bull Wins!!! **The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! **Oh Happy Day! The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! Fire Pax! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! **The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!!  :banana: The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! Fire Skiles! The Bull Wynns!!! *The Bull Wins!!! *Big Ed Rocks!!! **The Bull Wins!!! **The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! Disband the Team! *The Bull Wins!!! **The Bull Wynns!!! * :banana: The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! El Torro Esta Triunfo! The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! *Le Taureau est Victorieux! **The Bull Wins!!! **The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! **Das Bulle ist SuperWunderBar!The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! **The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! YIPEEEE!!! *The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wynns!!! *The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! **The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! Who wins?!?! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! AGgahAghahgagAHHHaggagahgahgghgh!!! *The Bull Wins!!! **The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!!  :banana: The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! **The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! **The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! **The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!!  :banana:


----------



## BG7

This really compliments the Wisconsin win well. :banana:


----------



## SausageKingofChicago

I went for a surf and just got home and checked the score 

All I can say is Wow

Two on the road without Kirk 

BIG psychological advantage going into the playoffs

The boys are rolling 

Tyson seemed big in the 4th making it at the line 

And what's this ? Eddy Curry playing big down the stretch in the 4th ? Good stuff

Anyone notice that lately Eddy is starting to get his turnovers under control?

Way to go guys


----------



## YearofDaBulls

Aside from the Heat I dont think any other team wants to play us in the playoffs. We're very unpredictable.


----------



## bullet

shagmopdog said:


> #5 spot taken
> 
> Time to get the #4


Oh yeah!!

Gotta vote for Clips tonight at home playing 4th Wizards!


----------



## Xantos

Xantos said:


> If we can just weather the storm and keep it close...anything can happen in the 4th. We are a 4th quarter team!
> 
> Go Bulls.
> 
> 
> And go HEELS!!!


STATEMENT GAME!!! Is all I can say. Great D down the stretch! Everyone needs to remeber, that even though this is a young team! The core have been in pressure situations so many times in school! Keep it rolling tommorow against Indiana! 

NOW IT"S TIME FOR THE *HEELS* TO TAKE THE FLOOR BABY! WHAT A NIGHT FOR ME!!!!!


----------



## SausageKingofChicago

bullet said:


> Oh yeah!!
> 
> Gotta vote for Clips tonight at home playing 4th Wizards!


Absolutely


----------



## Electric Slim

I can't believe Pierce too k that many shots w/o a whistle. I'm still in disbelief!!!!!!!


----------



## Wynn

YearofDaBulls said:


> Aside from the Heat I dont think any other team wants to play us in the playoffs. We're very unpredictable.


I don't even think the Heat want to see us too badly. The Celtic went into the half shooting almost 60% from the field, end the game below 40%. No team wants to bang with our team for a series. It's no surprise we lead the league in FG% defense, we WEAR THE OTHER TEAM OUT!

Go Bull!


----------



## kukoc4ever

Good God what a win.

That was one of the best games I've seen Curry play.

Duhon is a godsend. Nice minutes by Pargo. Chandler with some key rebounds and especially FTs. Deng.... Gordon... man. Strong perimeter defense down the stretch.


Its time to start *expecting* 2nd round.


----------



## Illstate2

Bulls are lookin' like the real deal against the odds.


----------



## spongyfungy

kukoc4ever said:


> Good God what a win.
> 
> That was one of the best games I've seen Curry play.
> 
> Duhon is a godsend. Nice minutes by Pargo. Chandler with some key rebounds and especially FTs. Deng.... Gordon... man. Strong perimeter defense down the stretch.
> 
> 
> Its time to start *expecting* 2nd round.


I echo this sentiment.


----------



## YearofDaBulls

Wynn said:


> I don't even think the Heat want to see us too badly. The Celtic went into the half shooting almost 60% from the field, end the game below 40%. No team wants to bang with our team for a series. It's no surprise we lead the league in FG% defense, we WEAR THE OTHER TEAM OUT!
> 
> Go Bull!


I agree. We make our moves in the 4th quarter.


----------



## fleetwood macbull

they outrebounded us, and outshot us at the FT line. But the Bulls won the turnover battle on the road (only 11), and rebounded down the stretch, which is huge...and put the squeeeze down on D


----------



## SausageKingofChicago

Man ... seriously ...

After being in Basketball Siberia for so long ....

Let the Good Times Roll


----------



## bullet

We held a good offensive team as Celts at their home to friggin 37fg%!


----------



## bullsville

Big Freaking Gigantic Massive Huge Impressive Victory.

Thank You, God, for John Paxson and Scott Skiles.

Thank You, Scott Skiles and John Paxson, for blessing us rabid Bulls fans with the pleasure of watching our beloved play the game of basketball "*the right way*". It is beautiful, it is exciting, and most of all it is extremely freaking successful!

I am pretty sure that I haven't been this excited about a Bulls win since June of 1998.

:worship: to Scott Skiles

:worship: to John Paxson

Of course you can't win unless the players actually do what they were drafted or traded or signed to do, there were just too many guys who made big plays tonight.

Maybe Crumbs was right, something about organizations and winning?


----------



## Wynn

The Bull with 49 points and 27 rebounds from their front four. Only 11 TOs.


----------



## spongyfungy

Highlights in about an hour (when comcast has their deal-io).


----------



## fleetwood macbull

SausageKingofChicago said:


> And what's this ? Eddy Curry playing big down the stretch in the 4th ? Good stuff
> 
> Anyone notice that lately Eddy is starting to get his turnovers under control?
> 
> Way to go guys


big stuff, those TOs. Good going Eddy. He needs to keep himself on the floor. Now its time for him to stop fouling. That comes from better anticipation and positioning


----------



## YearofDaBulls

fleetwood macbull said:


> big stuff, those TOs. Good going Eddy. He needs to keep himself on the floor. Now its time for him to stop fouling. That comes from better anticipation and positioning


Not only the TOs Eddy had two really important rebounds towards the end of the game to seal it.


----------



## bullet

There we go - check up the new standings: 5th seed!!


----------



## bullsville

Wynn said:


> Major props to Big Ed for his Q4 play. Kid is a monster and playing with passion. Prove to Skiles that you belong in there at the end of games, big fella, cause this is fun to watch.
> 
> Excellent job by Tyson of drawing fouls inside, too.


Yes sir, as much as I "hate" Eddy :biggrin: , he deserves major props for his play in the 4th tonight.


----------



## kukoc4ever

fleetwood macbull said:


> big stuff, those TOs. Good going Eddy. He needs to keep himself on the floor. Now its time for him to stop fouling. That comes from better anticipation and positioning


He was grabbing some key rebounds and just playing more agressive than I've seen him in a long time.

He was just a gear faster than usual out there tonight... on D... taking it to the hole.. .and from an intensity standpoint.

Watching Eddy and Tyson down the stretch.... wow... that was fun.

Deng is going to be soooooooo good it won't even be funny. What’s with his ill-advised shots as of late though?

Skiles has done a phenomenal job.


----------



## fleetwood macbull

bullsville said:


> Big Freaking Gigantic Massive Huge Impressive Victory.
> 
> Thank You, God, for John Paxson and Scott Skiles.
> 
> Thank You, Scott Skiles and John Paxson, for blessing us rabid Bulls fans with the pleasure of watching our beloved play the game of basketball "*the right way*". It is beautiful, it is exciting, and most of all it is extremely freaking successful!
> 
> I am pretty sure that I haven't been this excited about a Bulls win since June of 1998.
> 
> :worship: to Scott Skiles
> 
> :worship: to John Paxson
> 
> Of course you can't win unless the players actually do what they were drafted or traded or signed to do, there were just too many guys who made big plays tonight.
> 
> Maybe Crumbs was right, something about organizations and winning?


the elite win on the defensive end, with Mental toughness. I believe that is the plan of our three ones (Kirk, Skiles and Pax)...although it seems that Tyson has picked up the slack for Kirk here.

Lets see what happens to teams like the Suns, who are losing tonight to Miami


----------



## ScottMay

Does anyone have a customer service number for League Pass? I'm just a little concerned about the sync between the audio and video. What I was watching and what Tom Heinsohn was talking about simply didn't jibe.


----------



## fleetwood macbull

kukoc4ever said:


> He was grabbing some key rebounds and just playing more agressive than I've seen him in a long time.
> 
> He was just a gear faster than usual out there tonight... on D... taking it to the hole.. .and from an intensity standpoint.
> 
> Watching Eddy and Tyson down the stretch.... wow... that was fun.
> 
> Deng is going to be soooooooo good it won't even be funny. What’s with his ill-advised shots as of late though?
> 
> Skiles has done a phenomenal job.


no doubt. seriously, it almoist brings a tear to my eye to think of Eddy at his best. Great feelings for him now


----------



## kukoc4ever

bullsville said:


> Big Freaking Gigantic Massive Huge Impressive Victory.
> 
> Maybe Crumbs was right, something about organizations and winning?


He certainly was right about Eddy and Tyson. 

What a tremendous legacy for an already extremely successful GM.


----------



## BG7

A good read about Eddy Curry.


----------



## mizenkay

ScottMay said:


> Does anyone have a customer service number for League Pass? I'm just a little concerned about the sync between the audio and video. What I was watching and what Tom Heinsohn was talking about simply didn't jibe.



:laugh:

classic!

it was _painful_ at times tonight with the celtic feed. tommy has absolutely no shame.


----------



## bullsville

Oh yeah, before I forget...


LET'S GO CATS!!


----------



## ScottMay

kukoc4ever said:


> He certainly was right about Eddy and Tyson.
> 
> What a tremendous legacy for an already extremely successful GM.


It does seem that Krause was dead-on about Eddy and Tyson.

He was just wildly off with hiring Tim Floyd to coach them and acquiring the Dedric Willoughbys and Dragan Tarlacs of the world to play with them.


----------



## spongyfungy

Eddy was active on both ends of the floor in the first and second quarter. 

What was up with us leaving guys in the post like that? They would curl along the baseline and a guy under the basket would be completely open. It was good adjustment on our part though. I thought they would exploit the Payton posting up on Duhon all night


----------



## fleetwood macbull

the "Geezers" play good again Thella and AD

10-2 Thella
10-9 AD

I used to cringe when they were in, especially Thella. Not any more. They are a great part of this season


----------



## DaFuture

This was the biggest win of the year. Not only for the Bulls but for my pockets. If Seattle Wins tonight, I can pay my next two monthly mortgagepayments with none of my money.Eddy was really impressive tonight in the 4th. But it all started with Chandler on D in the fourth.


Go Bulls! Go Bulls! Go Bulls! Its your Birthday. :djparty:


----------



## KwaZulu

Well, looks like someone is now sweet talking the Bulls after a recent board meltdown. And the Avatar has changed too. I'm interested to see whether its cosmetic or real. Time will tell, I guess.


----------



## spongyfungy

Bulls 4th quarter highlights 10.1mb  

Includes "angry little man" being very happy.


----------



## SausageKingofChicago

As always .... thanks Spongy 

Chandler is a freakin animal ... he just dead set is a game changer 

Nearly in each and every one of those plays Chandler was instrumental in the outcome of the play

And how about that assist from Gordon to Big Ed for the And 1 play!

Damn


----------



## bullet

spongyfungy said:


> Bulls 4th quarter highlights 10.1mb
> 
> Includes "angry little man" being very happy.


Thanx Spongy.

Now thats real defense wer'e playing!


----------



## bulls

spongyfungy said:


> Bulls 4th quarter highlights 10.1mb
> 
> Includes "angry little man" being very happy.


only getting sound no video..what codecs do i need?


----------



## spongyfungy

bulls said:


> only getting sound no video..what codecs do i need?


 divx should do. any mpeg4 codec except the microsoft one should do.


----------



## rwj333

spongyfungy said:


> Bulls 4th quarter highlights 10.1mb
> 
> Includes "angry little man" being very happy.


 thanks spongy.

also, i think i was the only one that noticed your joke when you responded to kukoc4ever.


----------



## spongyfungy

rwj333 said:


> thanks spongy.
> 
> also, i think i was the only one that noticed your joke when you responded to kukoc4ever.




<IMG SRC="http://images.sportsline.com/u/ap/photos/BXG105032522_lower.jpg"vspace ="5" hspace="5"/><IMG SRC="http://images.sportsline.com/u/ap/photos/BXG104032522_lower.jpg "vspace ="5" hspace="5"/><IMG SRC="http://images.sportsline.com/u/ap/photos/BXG102032520_lower.jpg "vspace ="5" hspace="5"/><IMG SRC="http://images.sportsline.com/u/ap/photos/BXG101032520_lower.jpg "vspace ="5" hspace="5"/><IMG SRC="http://images.sportsline.com/u/ap/photos/BXG104032522_lower.jpg "vspace ="5" hspace="5"/>


----------



## Mr. T

ScottMay said:


> Does anyone have a customer service number for League Pass? I'm just a little concerned about the sync between the audio and video. What I was watching and what Tom Heinsohn was talking about simply didn't jibe.


I was tempted to just watch and turn the audio off.

Heinsohn first half - The Bulls are the #1 team in the league in field goal defense. We're getting anything we want. We're abusing their defense. We're shooting 60%.

Heinsohn second half - The Celtics are getting all the wide open looks they want. They're just not making their shots. They normally make all these shots. They're just having an off night.

Suprisingly though, Heinsohn didn't whine as much tonight as he usually does about foul calls.


----------



## Mr. T

A great win and superior effort by the coaching staff and every one of the players. Everybody stepped it up all the way down to Pargo. Game balls to Chandler and Curry. 

It may be more sexy when Ben goes off for double digits and hits big shots at the end, but Chandler is every bit as sexy on the defensive end. This was another one for Tyson. He also made some great aggressive drives to the hole that led to big free throws.

Its not just Gordon and Chandler that are clutch. This team is clutch. We've got good guys from good programs, but Skiles has also brought this team along to perfection. He makes them play through spells when they need to and he hooks individuals when necessary. He's got tough love for those who need it and the perfect blend of basketball intelligence and competitive fire to stoke the players we've got. I don't care whether his shelf life may be short (does one coaching stint really prove enough?) I'll be happy to cross that bridge when we get there.

I still go back to a post (Beale?) a while back that noted the dynasty teams pretty much fielded the best offensive and defensive players at the same time (Rodman) while Hinrich is the only player on this team who would appear in the best 5 on each team (D: Hinrich, Duhon, Chandler, Davis, Nocioni; O: Hinrich, Gordon, Curry, Harrington, Deng). Of course Deng will be joining Hinrich on both teams soon enough. Thats a lot of work by Skiles and the staff to get us where we are today.

Lets hope we go get another one tomorrow. We're on a roll again so lets keep things going. 4th seed is very doable. Winning will also help keep Hinrich on the sidelines where he can hopefully fully get over the hamstring before the playoffs. Perhaps the rest will give him a lift for the playoffs and improve his shot since he leads us in mpg.

After this one, I too think we should be shooting to get out of the first round. 

A great night for da Bull.


Remarkable moment of the night - Heinsohn acknowledging Deng will be a perennial all-star in this league.


----------



## G-Force

Congrats on a big win on the road against a hot and confident team. The Bulls pulled out another win in the fourth quarter and are looking pretty good. The bench had a pretty nice night, didn't they?

G-Force


----------



## Ron Mexico

undefeated without Hinrich, he's expendable now trade him :wink:


----------



## MrHonorama

As is often the case with the Bulls, there are lot of kudos to be doled out. I think that Luol Deng needs to get his share of praise. In the sequence when the Bulls got back into the game, when it looked like Boston might break it open, Luol was large defensively. There were three or four consecutive Boston possessions where Luol got a hand on the ball, beginning with the sweet double where Tyson Chandler forced the dribbler to bring the ball back, and Deng then stripped him. Deng was very active, and this took the Celtics out of their rhythm. This is critical, since Boston gets very good spacing.

One other note about the Celtics -- although Antoine Walker is not chucking up as many stupid 3s and playing more post, he's not the greatest post player. The Bulls' post defense, thanks to Tyson, Eddy and AD, is a strength, and Walker didn't get a lot of great shots from the block (though he did clean up on the offensive glass).


----------



## kukoc4ever

sboydell said:


> undefeated without Hinrich, he's expendable now trade him :wink:


In all honesty, he probably is our highest valued asset that can be adequately replaced.

Curry, Chandler, Deng, Gordon... I'd keep all of these guys over Hinrich... that is if Duhon can continue to produce as he has.

What could Hinrich/Nocioni fetch? A star, big 2 guard?


----------



## Good Hope

I still think you're undervaluing him. 

I wouldn't trust Eddy or Tyson as leaders. They've been whipped into shape, thank goodness, but they aren't the leaders of the team. 

Deng and Gordon are great. I would support the assertion of the previous poster that Deng was key in controlling the perimeter defense for the Bulls tonight. Deng is just a tremendous asset, as is Gordon.

But Hinrich is still the leader. As you say, Duhon is really stepping up, and he has the pedigree. Certainly, it would help for Kirk to have confidence enough to focus on doing some things better, rather than trying to do everything.

But I like this team as it is. I'm seeing less and less the need to fix this team in any way. Sure, Miami got Shaq. But is there a Shaq out there? Ray Allen? Let's ride the horse that got us here, and see where we go. If the team concentrates on the task at hand, as it has had to do with Kirk out, and can maintain it when he comes back, maybe there is something to leaving our backcourt as it is. 

Of course, we should reallize that Payton was hurt last night. It made a difference.


----------



## kukoc4ever

Good Hope said:


> I still think you're undervaluing him.
> 
> I wouldn't trust Eddy or Tyson as leaders. They've been whipped into shape, thank goodness, but they aren't the leaders of the team.
> 
> Deng and Gordon are great. I would support the assertion of the previous poster that Deng was key in controlling the perimeter defense for the Bulls tonight. Deng is just a tremendous asset, as is Gordon.
> 
> But Hinrich is still the leader. As you say, Duhon is really stepping up, and he has the pedigree. Certainly, it would help for Kirk to have confidence enough to focus on doing some things better, rather than trying to do everything.


The only reason I would think Hinrich would be expendable is because of Duhon. I actually like Duhon better at this point... for the exact reason you mentioned above... Hinrich trying to do everything.




> But I like this team as it is. I'm seeing less and less the need to fix this team in any way. Sure, Miami got Shaq. But is there a Shaq out there? Ray Allen? *Let's ride the horse that got us here, and see where we go. *


I think the great debate is who is that horse. I'm assuming you meant Hinrich (context, singular) and not just the team as a whole. If its the former, than I think the last 2 games have shown that Duhon is an adequate replacement.... at least for 2 games.... its a different story bringing it every night. If its the latter.... than yah... chemistry is a huge factor and its not to be trifled with. But other important factors are height, weight and the ability to put the ball in the hoop.



> If the team concentrates on the task at hand, as it has had to do with Kirk out, and can maintain it when he comes back, maybe there is something to leaving our backcourt as it is.


Agree 100%. Trading Hinrich would be a difficult decision. Seeing the team play more games without him would help ease the doubts.


----------



## Al Jefferson

Nice game guys...
Id love to meet up with you all in the Post-season.. 
As a celtic fan.. I think it would be the best matchup in the east...

Good game again.. 

PdP


----------



## Good Hope

kukoc4ever said:


> The only reason I would think Hinrich would be expendable is because of Duhon. I actually like Duhon better at this point... for the exact reason you mentioned above... Hinrich trying to do everything.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *I think the great debate is who is that horse. I'm assuming you meant Hinrich (context, singular) and not just the team as a whole. If its the former, than I think the last 2 games have shown that Duhon is an adequate replacement.... at least for 2 games.... its a different story bringing it every night. If its the latter.... than yah... chemistry is a huge factor and its not to be trifled with. But other important factors are height, weight and the ability to put the ball in the hoop.*
> 
> 
> 
> Agree 100%. Trading Hinrich would be a difficult decision. Seeing the team play more games without him would help ease the doubts.



I meant the team. I'm nowhere near ready to trust Duhon to bring it every night.

Kirk's tendency to overtry will be subdued as the other members of the team step up. I don't think he's locked in to playing that way. It might be a remnant of last year's fiasco, and quite honestly, the beginning of the year's near disaster.

So, I would see Duhon's success as actually opening up new avenues for the team's (as currently constituted) success, since Kirk can relax a little and focus on the things that make the car engine go faster. Of course, he has an ego, too. But I would certainly give him the benefit of the doubt that he'll change his game as the team changes.


----------



## Wynn

PhearDaPierce said:


> Nice game guys...
> Id love to meet up with you all in the Post-season..
> As a celtic fan.. I think it would be the best matchup in the east...
> 
> Good game again..
> 
> PdP


Agreed. Tough loss for the Celtic. Good luck the rest of the season.


----------

